

Glaciers draining Antarctic basin destabilized - gunnario
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/glaciers-draining-antarctic-basin-destabilized-big-sea-level-rise-all-but-certain/

======
CurtHagenlocher
I feel like we're close to an important tipping point -- a phase change, if
you will. Soon, the arguments from the denialist camp will morph from "humans
aren't responsible" to "there's nothing we can do anyway".

